# Pet Portrait Fund Raiser for Heartland



## aussieresc (Dec 30, 2008)

Here's your chance to get a custom dog portrait of your beloved pet and help Heartland at the same time. From September 18 - 25, Joan Smith Designs is sponsoring a shopping week for Heartland. Custom pet prtraits as well as custom jewelry is available from this fine craftsperson. Let's start that holiday shopping and support rescue. JOAN SMITH DESIGNS by joansmithdesigns on Etsy


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Bumping up!


----------

